# Auto-Sleeper Nuevo EK



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Looking to downsize from our 6 berth Bessacarr and saw above model at NEC yesterday which ticked all our boxes. However thought would do some research before buying and wondering if anyone on here has the Nuevo and can give us feedback - positive or otherwise. Could be that Cons have been sorted in this new model but it helps me to ask if there are any.

Thanks

Haggisbasher


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Got one Haggis, and very pleased with it. There are a few cons - unrealistic to expect everything perfect, but we are on our third Nuevo EK so that should tell you something.

Got to dash - builders coming and guess what is in their way on the drive! :wink2:

Will send useful info later.

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi haggisbasher,

If you haven't already found it, here is the source of all information Autosleeper.

http://www.autosleeper-ownersforum.com

An extremely friendly, free and knowledgeable forum.

Davy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Haggis

The various aspects of a motorhome are so subjective that what we see as a plus might easily be a minus to you. Fixed beds to name but one item - can't see the point myself unless you are static for a long time (_or have medical reasons_), but others wouldn't be without one.

I'd suggest you post a list of queries to which I will respond - and no doubt others will too.

Alternatively join the A/S Owners Forum as suggested, where you will get more focussed advice. It is a very friendly and helpful forum as Davy said, and if there are any confrontational pillocks on there I've not come across them! The members just pose and answer questions to help each other, and long may it remain so!!

Dave :smile2:


----------

